# My pretty box!!



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

I jut thought I would share "the fall of Kiwi". It is one slippery slope isn't it!!!

Here is my first box purchase - pretty isn't it!!









View attachment 7731


No one i know will be able to come into the country or leave without picking me up a little something. Duty free is definately the way to buy over here as there is a 40% tax on tabacco products. 
I feel a humidor coming on!!
(be alot prettier without the "heart disease" warning all over it!!)


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, that is nice. I don't know who told you about any slopes, but here they push you off a cliff.:hn


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

They certainly are pretty. I hope you land softly on your fall.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice one Michelle. You jumped right in didn't you


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I see ya finally found the cable for the camera  

Looks like your going to have a lot of good smoking times ahead.

Stacey


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

You go girl!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I am definately a fan of your box there. Nice purchase. Let us all know how they smoke.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice box Michelle.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Yum yum.


----------



## thinhouse (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice pick up! I just received a box des dieux.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Those look better than the stripper pole I bought!!! Probably a lot more expensive too!! Dang I wish we lived on the other side of the planet. Do you think maybe that quantum physics is right that there are endless possibilties??? Parallel universes??? Perhaps, that box is in just such a universe!!

You rock!! gal!!:dr


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> I see ya finally found the cable for the camera
> 
> Looks like your going to have a lot of good smoking times ahead.
> 
> Stacey


I was wondering how long it would take to find it. Congrats, KM.


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Did anybody else think this thread was about something else?  :r 

Congrats on the box buy.. :w


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

WTG Michelle !!!!!

You are all done now.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Ironfreak said:


> Did anybody else think this thread was about something else?  :r
> 
> Congrats on the box buy.. :w


No... this is the Habanos Only Lounge...


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Yea, your in free fall for sure. Didn't take long did it?:z


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice purchase Michelle! Looking forward to seeing a review on them.. 

The title made me giggle.. LOL


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice Box! Enjoy!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Ironfreak said:


> Did anybody else think this thread was about something else?  :r
> 
> Congrats on the box buy.. :w


Habanos Only Lounge has turned into comedy hour this afternoon. Everybody must have had a good day at work. BTW nice smokes, glad to see you jumped into the abyss!


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

good looking stuff there

I like your pretty box


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

Ironfreak said:


> Did anybody else think this thread was about something else?  :r
> 
> Congrats on the box buy.. :w


Thought I was the only one with the warped mind iron!!!! :r Michelle congrats on the fine purchase!!!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Those look really yummy!!!
Enjoy them!!


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

mmm thats a nice lookin box. Enjoy those michelle.
Adam


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Whoa, the jungle really has went XXX!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Nice Michelle! That's a lot better than my first box purchase!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

That was not what I was expecting, but still a nice box!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

4WheelVFR said:


> Whoa, the jungle really has went XXX!


Thanx for the shout out 

Michelle, EXCELLENT choice there my lady. I'm a very big fan of the Le Hoyo series within the HDM line. IMO, the Le Hoyo's are the real sleepers of the HDM line. Everyone always talks about how great the Epi's and the DC's are and while they are great IMO the Le Hoyo line is where HDM really starts to shine.

More medium bodied compared to the mild profile of most of the rest of the HDM line, the Le Hoyo series brings more depth and better potential for aging. I would say buy a few boxes and smoke one and forget about the others and in a few years you'll be really pleased with the outcome. A few more years and you'll wonder why you even smoke young sticks at all LOL


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kiwi..that is a nice box...now what is for dinner!!!!!! (Chat Joke)

A humi next? You got to do something nice for the hubby first!!!!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

awsome purchase kiwi


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice box you got there !!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> Kiwi..that is a nice box...now what is for dinner!!!!!! (Chat Joke)
> 
> A humi next? You got to do something nice for the hubby first!!!!


I think i might be able to persuade him to dip into my box every now and then


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice buy.
Gonna have to get hubby smokin soon.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Ironfreak said:


> Did anybody else think this thread was about something else?  :r
> 
> Congrats on the box buy.. :w


Sadly enough, no. Think that's an indication that I'm too far gone? :r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> I jut thought I would share "the fall of Kiwi". It is one slippery slope isn't it!!!
> 
> Here is my first box purchase - pretty isn't it!!
> 
> ...


There you go!! Keep that money out of government hands!! Down with bad healthcare!

ATL


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> Kiwi..that is a nice box...now what is for dinner!!!!!! (Chat Joke)
> 
> A humi next? You got to do something nice for the hubby first!!!!





Kiwi Michelle said:


> I think i might be able to persuade him to dip into my box every now and then


now kids ... don't make me come down there.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Eh drop into chat once in a while DonWeb. Lots of the comments ya see Michelle make are a lot more clear when ya know the background.  


Stacey


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

A month and a half ago this girl wasnt even smoking! She like a baby taking her first steps... in this case she went from crawling to full sprint! nice come up michelle!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Nice choice for your first box, Michelle! Very nice!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Ooo,you DO have a nice box Michelle


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

you go girl :dr


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

that is beautiful. i agree and really wish that they would not put all those warnings all over these pretty boxes


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

wij said:


> They certainly are pretty. I hope you land softly on your fall.


land...there is an end?  Anyways nice buy they look really nice. :dr


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Any chance we see the box around the pole?::bx


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice purchase. Hope you save some for a few years to see what an aged Cuban is like!
An be glad your tax is only 40%. Ours is 300%.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

burninator said:


> Sadly enough, no. Think that's an indication that I'm too far gone? :r


i pray that i'm never that far gone!

nice box AND thread title, michelle


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow , you do have a pretty box ! :dr


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## jb1677 (Jan 16, 2006)

Excellent looking box you got there.

Jason


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

mind if i dip my fingers into your box michelle? Wow that came out wrong......













no, no it came out exactly how I meant it. Great looking sticks.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> mind if i dip my fingers into your box michelle? Wow that came out wrong......
> 
> no, no it came out exactly how I meant it. Great looking sticks.


It just keeps getting worse and worse.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> It just keeps getting worse and worse.


You should see chat 

she made me edit it.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

...


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> You should see chat
> 
> .............................removed
> 
> Stacey


Edited by requests of the box bearer


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Chat? Skype? What is worse, or more fun.






Stacey


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> what he said
> 
> Stacey


o:w


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

someone isn't being fun


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

and I got chat logs 



Stacey


----------

